# New HSS928A Auger Gear Box Leak



## 116Rob (Jan 3, 2017)

Proud owner of a new HSS928A snow blower. Been very happy with the unit so far this winter. Probably have 2hrs on the unit. 

This weekend the weather turned warm and I spent some time in the garage getting odd jobs done.

Noticed a pool of oil under the auger gear box. Cleaned up the oil and placed a pan with shop wipes under it. Well the shop wipes have oil on them as well. I'm assuming a gasket leak but haven't had a chance to really look into it yet. 

Question is what type oil is it? Nothing in the owners manual that I can find. I'll like to top it off prior to a winter storm coming here in Michigan. No time to get it back to the dealer for service/warranty prior to the storm.

Also do you tip the machine back and fill through the bolt in the front face of the gear box?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

80-w90 weight gear oil, check out the video below, around 5:00 minute mark. 






Also, check to see if there are any hairline cracks in the auger transmission housing. Those oil seals are usually pretty good against leaks.


----------



## 116Rob (Jan 3, 2017)

Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

New...? Sounds like Honda should fix you up, no?


----------



## 116Rob (Jan 3, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> New...? Sounds like Honda should fix you up, no?


Yes as soon as the snow lets up I'll be taking it back to the dealer.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> 80-w90 weight gear oil, check out the video below, around 5:00 minute mark.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=167viUtJDvU
> 
> Also, check to see if there are any hairline cracks in the auger transmission housing. Those oil seals are usually pretty good against leaks.


The Service Manual for the new HSS series calls for 75W90 GL-5 gear oil for the transmission gear box (not to much of a difference from 80W90, but if 75W90 is available I'd use it).
Also on the video he overfills the transmission 3X as the amount they take is only .16 litters (if you add ~1/2 qt as shown on the video it may develop leaks or make the existing leak worse).
Best way to know that you have the proper amount is to drain it and refill it (measuring the amount as it you fill it to the bottom of the plug it will be way overfilled like on the video).
Like Ronin stated it should be fixed under warranty......


----------



## Bjowett (Dec 6, 2016)

Worm gears tend to like synthetic... That 75 is important for the colder temps.


----------



## 116Rob (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the updates guys.


----------

